# Northern New Year 2009/10 CVM, Lincs - Buffet List



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

For the attention of those attendees of the Northern New Year 'do' at Snellyvision Headquarters, Cherry Valley Manor, Lincolnshire...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=246

Plans are well in hand for this grand occasion; further information will be sent by PM nearer the time, ie. in a couple of weeks... :roll: :wink:

_*In the meantime, to help us sort out the buffet for the New Year's Eve, would attendees kindly indicate what they are able to contribute to the table. There will be between 30 and 40 folk present, including MikeCo, the Snells, who live just up the road from the caravan site, and Artona's family, who live next door to the site. *_

All contributions will be gratefully received but please don't fret about feeding 'that number'! :roll: :lol:

AuntieSandra..................... plum breads and cheeses very tasty! 8) 
UncleNorm......................... plum breads and cheeses :roll: :wink: 

MikeCo & LoueenCo................ Chocolate Cakes and some Chocolate Brownies

alandsue................... Put us down for sausage rolls, mince pies and Victoria sponge. (Brilliant eh!  )

Chris and Kate (zack)................. Various Dips ,crudities and bread sticks and assorted nibbles. Plus bottle of spirit (that's the spirit! :roll: )

Motorhomer2 .................... vegetarian quiche and spring rolls

JockandRita..................

1. A savoury of some sort, ie, a Quiche, Flan or Pie. 
2. A home made Bara Brith (Welsh Fruit Loaf) 
3. A carton (or two possibly) of Sangria. (Light and fruity without the sore head).

There may be some other chilled foodstuffs if I am near to the Bakkavor, (Geest) staff shop. 

stew Artona................hot winter vegetable chillie soup - homemade AND
Bombay Potato 

And Patp said.................. we can bring the breadmaker and make some homemade bread It should work with the genny

Also some pork pies and pickles. Some wine, oh and some wine.

Oh forgot ... we'll bring some wine

Cold turkey anyone?? 

Jezza Jezport has offered..............We will bring Hot Dogs in buns and crisps and probably all sorts of other things knowing my missus.

PS co-op has Jura malt whisky on at about £16 so I have a bottle of that also 

Dommanhal wish to plenish our table too.............Would cheese and biscuits be O.K.? Plus some wine and Vodka of course! YES PLEASE! :wink: 

And from Chris CPW2007..........A Bucks Fizz (actually a Vodka Punch! ) to start the evening off (made by yours truly, on the night, in a large ex beer-making bin!) A crate of beer (not sure what sort yet!), some spirit (wet type!) Brenda has said she will find a Pavlova of some sort and wait for it................................................ ......................................... a vegetable curry!!!!!! We'll also bring some naan bread as well (By the way - we are not vegetarians but quite like a veggie curry now and again ourselves!) 

As people respond, I shall update/edit this thread, so please keep an eye on it so we don't have 20 contributions of plum bread and NIL pork pies!!

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## LoueenCo (Oct 23, 2008)

You can put us down for Chocolate Cakes and some Chocolate Brownies if thats okay

Mike & Loueen

MikeCo & Loueen Co


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

bump

Looks like Plum Bread, Cheese and Chocolate cake then

Mike


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

Put us down for sausage rolls, mince pies and Victoria sponge.

alandsue


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I've just updated!

*bump

Looks like Plum Bread, Cheese and Chocolate cake then *AND...

...sausage rolls, mince pies and Victoria sponge.  :wink: :lol:


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Various Dips ,crudities and bread sticks and assorted nibbles. Plus bottle of spirit

Chris and Kate


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Norman,

Please put us down for....

1. A savoury of some sort, ie, a Quiche, Flan or Pie.

2. A home made Bara Brith (Welsh Fruit Loaf)

3. A carton (or two possibly) of Sangria. (Light and fruity without the sore head).

There may be some other chilled foodstuffs if I am near to the Bakkavor, (Geest) staff shop. :wink: 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello everyone!

Thanks thus far for your co-operation and your intended contributions for the New Year's Eve party. The up-to-date list is here... http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-749400.html#749400

And now for the Northern New Year Party news:

*You'll be pleased to know that Chris Kissagizlis, widow of Our Peter, The Humber-Traveller, will be joining us on New Year's Eve to open the Snellyvision Lounge. Except it won't be called that! Shane remembers Peter as being one of his first Snellyvision customers. So, Shane wishes to dedicate his new lounge to Peter's memory. Chris will, therefore, formally open 
**

The Humber-Traveller's Rest​*


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

hot winter vegatable chillie soup - homemade
Bombay Potato

stew


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

HI UncleNorm,

It's a bit dodgy whether we will now be able to attend, the person we have purchased our motorhome from obviously hasn't sent the logbook to the DVLA so now we can't tax our motorhome till be get the logbook sorted. To add to that we've got all the wiring out at the moment and trying to get it sorted...but should things finally come together we will be bringing some Canadian recipes...which I can't divulge at the moment (because I haven't decided  ) ...but they are tasty...mainly savoury...dips etc. Oh and maybe pumpkin pies. 

Wish us luck and I will keep you posted.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dawn! Thanks for the update! It sounds a bit of a bummer but I'm sure you'll get it sorted. We have to have these challenges in life, otherwise it would get boring.

Our son, Mark, and his family are flying in on Saturday, from Louisiana! Mark said to me, "You can put us all in the top room, Dad."

Yeh, right! The top room is a loft conversion I did 12 years ago. For the last year or so, I've been installing a 3-piece en suite. The room looks like a building site! BUT... it will be ready for cleaning on Friday!! 

I wish you well with your MH. In the meantime, Happy Christmas!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

dawnwynne said:


> Wish us luck


Good luck,

I think you'll need it. :wink:

Jock & Rita.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL...I think you're right....but we're getting there!! But the upshot...if we don't get it finished for New Years....well that's okay...because the main thing is we've finally got a motorhome and eventually we're going to really enjoy it!!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry missed this thread.

Van has yet to pass its MOT!!!! Parts are on order - Chris is on the case :lol: 

But, assuming all goes to plan, we can bring the breadmaker and make some homemade bread  It should work with the genny :?: 

Also some pork pies and pickles. Some wine, oh and some wine.

Oh forgot ... we'll bring some wine :lol: 

Cold turkey anyone??

Pat


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

patp said:


> Cold turkey anyone??
> 
> Pat


No thanks Pat...............but turkey curry would go down well! :lol:

Jock. :wink:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply, have had broadband problems.

We will bring Hot Dogs in buns and crisps and probably all sorts of other things knowing my missus.

PS co-op has Jura malt whisky on at about £16 so I have a bottle of that also


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Just put our names down for New Year's Eve, and don't really know what to bring for the buffet, so could you give us a few ideas? Would cheese and biscuits be O.K.? Plus some wine and Vodka of course! :roll:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

domannhal said:


> Just put our names down for New Year's Eve, and don't really know what to bring for the buffet, so could you give us a few ideas? Would cheese and biscuits be O.K.? Plus some wine and Vodka of course! :roll:


Hi there,

A turkey curry would be nice. :lol:

(In Norman's absence), whatever you would like to contribute should be fine, just so long as we are not all bringing the same things. :wink:

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Will *someone* please make a turkey curry for Jock? I would offer myself but I am only good with a can opener really :roll:

Had a nice homemade Thai curry at the staff party but won't be seeing the chef again until after New Year so can't get the recipe until after New Year.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

patp said:


> Will *someone* please make a turkey curry for Jock? I would offer myself...


That might being some legal difficulties. Not returning from a New Year's bash would cause questions to be asked, even with video evidence of you voluntarily jumping into the pot.

Dougie.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well Jock it seems you are in luck.........

Chris has taken pity on you and he is going to make a Turkey Curry especially for you:!: :!: 

Pat


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Dougie - do not tempt Chris now :roll: 

I am far too tough an old bird anyway :lol:


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hell0


Any vegetarians among us?


Motorhomer2


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Patp said:


> Will someone please make a turkey curry for Jock? I would offer myself but I am only good with a can opener really Rolling Eyes


 :lol: :lol: :lol:



Patp said:


> Well Jock it seems you are in luck.........
> 
> Chris has taken pity on you and he is going to make a Turkey Curry especially for you:!: Exclamation
> 
> Pat


  I am all embarrased now ,....................but extremely grateful and looking forward to it. Many thanks Chris.
(There's a can of beer in the rear garage with your name on it. :wink: :wink: :wink



Motorhomer2 said:


> Any vegetarians among us?


Ahhh, perhaps a vegetarian curry in the offing too? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Thanks people! I turn my back for one minute and this thread goes bananas!

The family flew in from USA yesterday. I managed to get the en-suite finished and the carpet fitted and the beds made and.... 

So I've not been near the computer for a couple of days. But I HAVE editted the food list on page ONE. It all looks like a feast and a half. BUT... will someone do Motorhomer2 a veggie curry please? 

Bye for now! Got to go prepare a party and go snowball fighting with 2 grandsons 9 & 7!! Fun!! :roll:


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi everyone!

We shall bring the following for the buffet:

A Bucks Fizz (actually a Vodka Punch! :? ) to start the evening off (made by yours truly, on the night, in a large ex beer-making bin!) 8O A crate of beer (not sure what sort yet!), some spirit (wet type!) Brenda has said she will find a Pavlova of some sort and wait for it......................................................................................... a vegetable curry!!!!!!   :lol: :wink: We'll also bring some naan bread as well (By the way - we are not vegetarians but quite like a veggie curry now and again ourselves!)

I think that's about it!! :roll: :roll: 

Regards

Chris

Edited to include "true" description of the Bucks Fizz!!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

patp said:


> But, assuming all goes to plan, we can bring the breadmaker and make some homemade bread  It should work with the genny :?:
> 
> Pat


stuff the gennie Pat, you are welcome to plug it in the kitchen in the cottage as long as you teach me how to use it  

stew


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

CPW2007 said:


> and wait for it......................................................................................... a vegetable curry!!!!!!   :lol: :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Brilliant Chris.

Regards,

Jock. :wink:


----------

